# Rest in Peace, Bacardi..



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

My dear friend, Everyone made fun when i went and got a fish for res. I picked up all the little glasses and looked for a betta that caught my eye. That betta was you. You swam in circles and came right up to my face, flaring. I knew i wanted you right away. I brought you back to res were you were my buddy when my family and I were apart for the first time. I would come back and talk to you, give you little treats and watch you swim back and forth like the crazy man that you were  When it was time to leave res i was nervous about our drive but i packed you up the best i could and we started our journey! You were amazing on the drive and once we arrived you were so full of life. We started our life in our new home. I still had you on my desk, where we would watch each other all the time. Even my mom would come in my room to look at you. As time caught up with us you began to get weaker. You would spend most of your days hiding out in you're cave, but would always come and greet me when you saw me. You stoped eating and became so frail. It broke my heart to see you like that. You got worse and worse and I decided id have to do something that was going to break my heart even more. I put you to sleep on Feb 17 2011. I never thought id be able to be so upset over a fish. CRY over a fish, but you were different. We had a bond that was indescribable. I miss walking into my room and seeing you swimming around. I miss seeing your beautiful Colours which were faded when you passed...I miss seeing you swim around like a mad man. I miss you in general! My buddy... I will see you on the other side my friend. 

Goodbye.
I love you, Bacardi.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sad...So sorry! ):


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry, Ariel. That was a nice tribute you wrote.


----------

